
Feeding People with Science: Soon the World Will Require Twice as Much Food - Tomte
https://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/feeding-people-with-science-soon-the-world-will-require-twice-as-much-food-a-1276556.html
======
Finnucane
Interesting that the one thing not mentioned is the amount of food produced
that goes to waste now. Right now we produce enough food for everyone to have
enough; the real issue is money and distribution. If we will need more food in
the future, distributing what we produce more efficiently should be part of
the plan.

